

The NoArchive Initiative - coderdude
http://noarchive.net/

======
edw
Just as information wants to be free[1], I think information wants to be
stored. Forever. I have disk images to old computers that themselves have
tarballs from servers and disk images from yet older computers. And I've
rarely been very good at backing stuff up…

Part of wisdom is knowing what you can't change, and I'm starting to believe
that more and more, we're going to be living in a post-privacy world. I also
suspect, however, that this very-mixed blessing is tempered by the reality
that we're all going to be Waldos lost in a sea of people.

In my own life, there's more material that I've lost that I wish that had been
saved than there is material that's been saved that I wish had disappeared.

Instead of trying to stop what seems inevitable—the collection and archiving
of information about us—I think we should focus on regulating how all the
material that's available about all of us can be _used_ e.g. what's
permissible to consider when credit scoring, making insurance coverage
decisions, doing background checks, and during the job application process.

The reality is that we'll never be free of this. I've been asked if I was
married and had kids during job interviews. (I answered—and then volunteered
that I'm straight and an atheist, which made the point to the guy that he was
way out of bounds asking those questions.) But in any event, the key is to get
the issue of information usage (iPhone UDIDs, anyone?) out there so companies
need to define policies which we can then, using the same panopticon they have
access to, hold companies to those policies.

[1] FYI: Just before saying this to Steve Wozniak, Stewart Brand, the
originator of this phrase also said, "Information wants to be expensive,
because it's so valuable."

------
goblin89
tl;dr: site seems to be mostly about <meta name="robots" content="noarchive">,
its alternatives and background. (I guess it may not be obvious from
submission's title.)

